
Latest Sexting Scandal Shows Many Adults Have Some Growing Up to Do - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/04/28/liberty_high_school_sexting_scandal_focus_is_on_consent_and_adults_are_irate.html
======
Errorcod3
Crazy seeing what kids get away with today. However I think the medium has
just changed:

Nothing like this ever happened when I grew up, we were not passing photos of
girls around. If you wanted to see someone nude, it would have to be done in
the basement of the school or the backseat of a car.

